# As the big day approaches ~ The Supreme Show!



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

***********
The Supreme Show

***********​
1.) Are you attending?

2.) Are you entering any of your kitties?

3.) If so what are their names and breed so we can look out for them? 

4.) Are you excited?

5.) Are you looking forward to the trade stands, and are you looking for anything specific?

6.) Are you taking your own packup? :lol:

Anyfing eeeeeelse? *said in best Little Britain shop owner voice*


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> ***********
> The Supreme Show
> 
> ***********​
> ...


Gosh I am sooooooo flipping excited  I am also looking forward to hopefully seeing a few special people there too ... You know who you are  but I'd love to know who else is definately going so I can add to my special people list 

I'll be going equipped with my camera


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, can see your excited - 2 posts at this time in the morning already!!! 

Have just had a look at the link - what stunning cats.

Unfortunately I won't be going  but hope you have a fantatstic day


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Moi? 

Thanks  Shame you aren't coming though


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

> 1.) Are you attending?


 I hope so!



> 2.) Are you entering any of your kitties?


 No



> 3.) If so what are their names and breed so we can look out for them?


 N/a



> 4.) Are you excited?


 Very I love the Supreme!



> 5.) Are you looking forward to the trade stands, and are you looking for anything specific?


 All the trade stands



> 6.) Are you taking your own packup? :lol:


 Yep, I learnt after the fist time round, how crappy and expensive the food was. I can do crappy from home and pay a lot less!



> Anyfing eeeeeelse? *said in best Little Britain shop owner voice*


 I'll see you there!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

> 1.) Are you attending?


Yes



> 2.) Are you entering any of your kitties?


2 of them



> 3.) If so what are their names and breed so we can look out for them?


Bobby and Mia, Ragdolls, in the Semi Longhair section



> 4.) Are you excited?


Oh yes, really looking forward too the 4.30am start:eek6:



> 6.) Are you taking your own packup?


No, I'm stewarding so will get food with the judges



> Anyfing eeeeeelse? *said in best Little Britain shop owner voice


I will be one of the guys in a Cat Planet shirt, stewarding in Ring 2.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

> 1.) Are you attending?


Oh yes!



> 2.) Are you entering any of your kitties?


No



> 3.) If so what are their names and breed so we can look out for them?


N/A



> 4.) Are you excited?


You bet!



> 5.) Are you looking forward to the trade stands, and are you looking for anything specific?


Will have a nosey at ALL of the tradestands



> 6.) Are you taking your own packup? :lol:


Blimey, you bet. I have spoken at conferences there and event food is never cheap nor very good.



> Anyfing eeeeeelse? *said in best Little Britain shop owner voice*


Perhaps see you guys there!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for replying folks 

Steverags I shall make a note of your kitties, it will be lovely to see them in the flesh  You're welcome to post a picture of each so we can see who we are looking for too


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I can't tell you all how *GREEN* with jealousy I am...._some_ of us have to work over the weekend so will be unable to attend. The idea of a whole day filled with *Cats,*, and *cat things*, and *cat people*....well it is something I can only dream of!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Pull a sicky  :lol:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Pull a sicky  :lol:


I am the boss!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

So?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I am the boss!


Oh you have even less excuse now, as no one can tell you off :lol:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a Picture of Bobby and Mia, you may get confused on the day though as there will probably be other Blue colourpoints and seal mitted there, Bobby is in the neuter section, Mia in the entire section.

If you get a catalogue
IGR PR Azerpashan Bobby Dazzler

CH Ragaddict Miamorio


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> ***********
> The Supreme Show
> 
> ***********​
> ...


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> ***********
> The Supreme Show
> 
> ***********​
> ...


See you all there:thumbup:


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

1.) Are you attending?
*Yes*

2.) Are you entering any of your kitties?
*Yes my neuter boy...but really wish I had entered my kitten Willow, too now! lol *

3.) If so what are their names and breed so we can look out for them? 
*Gandalf in the British Section*

4.) Are you excited?
*Absolutely!*

5.) Are you looking forward to the trade stands, and are you looking for anything specific?
*Not specific but will bring back tons no doubt*.

6.) Are you taking your own packup? :lol:
*No sadly - as we are at a hotel the night before*.


----------



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, I was going to post a separate thread but I read someones taking a camera.

I`m going and it`s my 2nd cat show (first was when I was a child), I`m not completely sure what to expect but I wondered -

a) Can you take photos ? Are there any rules ? i.e. No Flash photography.
b) Is it worth carrying a camera round ?

I`m not showing but really looking forward to it. 
Hopefully see some nice cats and also some new products that may be interesting.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

2flowers said:


> *No sadly - as we are at a hotel the night before*.


Do hotels let you keep a cat in your room? Or do you sneak him in? 
I had never thought of doing that and am not attending the Supreme as I thought it was probably a bit much for them (and me!) to travel there and back in a day. Maybe next year (if they qualify).

Good luck to all those showing. Don't forget to post pics for those of us left behind


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

You can take photos of cats, just ask the owners first, most would be happy for you too take a photo, They would rather you not use flash photography when the cat is being judged as it may spook the cat.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

BSH said:


> Do hotels let you keep a cat in your room? Or do you sneak him in?
> I had never thought of doing that and am not attending the Supreme as I thought it was probably a bit much for them (and me!) to travel there and back in a day. Maybe next year (if they qualify).
> 
> Good luck to all those showing. Don't forget to post pics for those of us left behind


Some of the travel lodges allow pets.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Going, with 3 cats in 2 sections, would rather not say any names as a judge in my section is on here . Staying over - a lot of hotels do take cats, some charge, some don't, I always find Bookings.com very handy as you can find many hotels in a given area and you can filter to your needs, including pets allowed!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've never been to a show, but would love to one day (not to show), can any old Tom Dick or Harry turn up and wander round?

And where and when is the Supreme?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> I've never been to a show, but would love to one day (not to show), can any old Tom Dick or Harry turn up and wander round?
> 
> And where and when is the Supreme?


Course you can. This saturday at the NEC in B'ham!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i will be going with a friend and cant wait


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Quite a few hotels now accept cats . The AA Pet Friendly Places to Stay book is really useful to find them.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm hoping to go with my hubby as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent, looks like lots of us are going  Hope there are even more! *has made a special note of names and breeds being entered  *


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi i posted yesterday on another thread that i would not be able to go as i was nervous of doing a long journey on my own but i posted on my breeders forum and Allen thinks he knows someone i could travel up with so fingers crossed i may get there after all. i would just like to show you Tiga now he has his winter ruff.

viv xx


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh I LIKE Tiga


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you  

viv xx


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

1.) Are you attending? *YES - wibble!*

2.) Are you entering any of your kitties? *YES - wibble!*

3.) If so what are their names and breed so we can look out for them? 

*Green eyed, solid white maine coon -Alfie to his friends!*

4.) Are you excited? *YES - wibble!*

5.) Are you looking forward to the trade stands, and are you looking for anything specific?

*Pop-up cube x3 / Bozita x lots / anything else I think the cats "need"* 

6.) Are you taking your own packup?

* Yes - loads!*

We are staying at a Travelodge - they allow cats. Last year I stayed at Days Inn at Corley - who also allow cats. It was good for the money (£30 pn) and they didn't charge extra for Alfie.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Wibble? :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

pity vivien had it been a couple of years ago i would have gone with you as i lived in benfleet at the time. it is a long journey for you. i assume that tiga is your seal tabby colourpoint lovely boy


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Wibble? :lol:


Excited / anxious - in equal measure!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> pity vivien had it been a couple of years ago i would have gone with you as i lived in benfleet at the time. it is a long journey for you. i assume that tiga is your seal tabby colourpoint lovely boy


Hi Jenny
it would have been great to have gone together, but Steve looked last night at the tubes and the circle, met, and hammersmith line all have engineering so i cannot go now  maybe i can get there next year i am so sad.
Yes Tiga is my seal tabby colourpoint ragdoll and i really wanted to go say hi to Allen and Chris his breeder, Allen even said he knew someone in north london to come with me but now the tubes are out i cant go.

viv xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im going....im not excited, ive been far too many times now! lol

im taking one of my forest cats....i enterted the wrong one by mistake, duh. got my details and saw the wrong name! doesnt matter though, same breed, same class, just wasnt the one i wanted to take


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going, taking Basil. Not expecting anything at all, just going because a friend needs a lift. Haven't been for at least 12 years.

Liz


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be going to the supreme Steve has worked out that he has a break at kings cross so he will take his car to work meet me at fenchurch street then drop me off at euston and i should be there by lunchtime yayyyyy :thumbup: :thumbup:

viv xx


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

My wife is going - I'm going to hide the credit card!!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

JohnT said:


> My wife is going - I'm going to hide the credit card!!!


You're probably too late and she's probably taken the money out already....lol


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Absolutely gutted - Gandalf has developed a very sore eye today and we can't make it...Can't believe the timing! 

(Thankfully the hotel we booked has a last minute cancellation policy)

Good luck everyone


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

2flowers said:


> Absolutely gutted - Gandalf has developed a very sore eye today and we can't make it...Can't believe the timing!
> 
> (Thankfully the hotel we booked has a last minute cancellation policy)
> 
> Good luck everyone


Awwww. Hope he gets well soon.


----------

